# Pressemeldung: Rechtsstreit umd Anglerfreunde Nord beendet



## Anglerboard-Team (27. März 2007)

*Pressemitteilung der Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

mit heutiger Post ( 27.03.2007) erhielten wir den Beschluss vom Ehrenrat des ASV Hamburg. 

Der Ehrenrat hat durch seine Mitglieder einstimmig beschlossen: 

Der Ausschlussbeschluss des Präsidiums des ASV Hamburg vom 14.11.2006 wird aufgehoben.  

Das ist natürlich eine sehr gute Nachricht. Damit ist der gesamte Rechtsstreit vom Tisch und wir können uns alle wieder ganz ruhig unserem schönen Hobby widmen. 

Außerdem wurden an diesem Beschluss keine Bedingungen gegen unseren Verein verhängt.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich unseren Mitglieder und allen anderen Sportsfreunde, die in dieser sehr nervösen Zeit uns zur Seite standen weiterhin viel Petri Heil. 


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Kay Stappen
1.Vorsitzender


----------



## LordVader (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rechtsstreit umd Anglerfreunde Nord beendet*

Endlich können wir uns wieder auf das "wesentliche" konzentrieren und einfach nur angeln gehen.#6 
Endlich ist diese ganze Kinders..eiß endlich zuende.:vik:


----------



## raubangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rechtsstreit umd Anglerfreunde Nord beendet*

Die haben das offiziell nur aufgehoben, weil der Vorstand nicht beschlußfähig war.
Zur Sache selbst gibt es da keine Auskunft.
Kommt da noch ein zweiter Anlauf oder war's das jetzt?

Irgendwie alles peinlich....


----------



## rob (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rechtsstreit umd Anglerfreunde Nord beendet*

um was geht es da eigentlich?!
lg rob


----------



## ewusberk (27. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rechtsstreit umd Anglerfreunde Nord beendet*

Hallo rob,

schau doch einfach unter Branchen-News, ein Thread tiefer als dieser nach.#6 

Gruß aus HH,
ewusberk


----------

